# To Cover or Not to Cover, That is the Question



## mickhlr (Jun 12, 2013)

I’ve been a member of the forum for a couple of weeks now.  I had a GOSM big block smoker, that finally bit the dust, and I really hated to see it go.  I’ve smoked so many ribs on it that were always good, moist, and tender.  I’ve done a lot of research trying to decide what to replace it with, and almost bought another GOSM.  I also debated about buying a 22 ½” WSM.  And, I’m sure I couldn’t go wrong with either, especially when ease of smoking is concerned.  I also had to take into account my budget of $500.

What I finally decided on was an Old Country Wrangler stickburner from Academy. It has about 920 sq in cooking surface and is built from 3/16” steel.  In fact, it’s the only one I could find anywhere that was thicker than 1/8” and less than $500.  I think I’m going to be very happy with it.   

I learned a lot from oldschoolbbq’s Stickburning 101 article, as well as others on the forum.  Thanks for all the help.  However, I haven’t found anything yet on smoker covers. 

Now, I'm wondering, do you cover your smokers?  If not, do you put it inside a garage or shed or something?  Or, do you just leave it out?  I always cover my Weber Genesis grill, and never have a problem with it.  The Weber cover fits nice, and does a good job.  But, it’s not built like the side firebox smokers, and not near as heavy steel. 

My Old Country Wrangler arrives today, and of course when it's delivered I want to go ahead and get started seasoning it.  Probably play with it more tomorrow...then, hopefully do a test smoke with some chickens on Friday.  If I ruin a chicken, not much of a bother.  But, if I ruin a few racks of ribs, or a brisket, that would be BAD!  :-)

Anyway, I ordered an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn cover, thinking it might fit my Old Country.  But, now I can see there's no way.  For one thing, the smoke stack on the Old Country is way bigger than the Oklahoma Joe...so the smoke stack cover part will never go over the Old Country's smoke stack.

So, what do you guys think…cover or not?

Thanks!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

I cover my Weber kettle due to is being stored out side....and I don't want it wet.  My camp Chef stays in the garage and doesn't need that.  My 2 cents....if it stays out in the weather...I would.

Kat


----------



## show me smoke (Jun 12, 2013)

I aways covered my old stick burner, but my new one is so big no one makes a cover to fit it.  So it just sits outside in the rain, though it is 1/4 inch steel so no a huge deal.  That being said if I found a cover for a good price that would fit, it would be covered up.  My 640 goes in the shed and the trailer unit is stored inside a barn.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (Jun 12, 2013)

I have asked the same question. In particular about the quality of the Horizon Covers.   

Right now I have mine covered with a cheap tarp and it seems to help with the Florida rains.   Although I have been rained one once when the cook was over but the fire had not cooled yet.  The paint on the fire box looks like it might be bubbling a bit now.  So I am not sure what way to go.   If I had a garage or my dream bbq shelter the smoker would be parked there.   My only concern about the cover is how water tight it is.  I don't think I would like any moisture trapped between a cover and the steel.


----------



## show me smoke (Jun 12, 2013)

TBJOEBBQ ss said:


> I have asked the same question. In particular about the quality of the Horizon Covers.
> 
> Right now I have mine covered with a cheap tarp and it seems to help with the Florida rains. Although I have been rained one once when the cook was over but the fire had not cooled yet. The paint on the fire box looks like it might be bubbling a bit now. So I am not sure what way to go. If I had a garage or my dream bbq shelter the smoker would be parked there. My only concern about the cover is how water tight it is. I don't think I would like any moisture trapped between a cover and the steel.


I had a horizon cover for my last offset it seemed to be well build, and it kept off the rain and snow.  It cost about 50 bucks several years ago and I know it was better than a blue tarp.


----------



## buttburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MickHLR said:


> I’ve been a member of the forum for a couple of weeks now.  I had a GOSM big block smoker, that finally bit the dust, and I really hated to see it go.  I’ve smoked so many ribs on it that were always good, moist, and tender.  I’ve done a lot of research trying to decide what to replace it with, and almost bought another GOSM.  I also debated about buying a 22 ½” WSM.  And, I’m sure I couldn’t go wrong with either, especially when ease of smoking is concerned.  I also had to take into account my budget of $500.
> 
> What I finally decided on was an Old Country Wrangler stickburner from Academy. It has about 920 sq in cooking surface and is built from 3/16” steel.  In fact, it’s the only one I could find anywhere that was thicker than 1/8” and less than $500.  I think I’m going to be very happy with it.
> 
> ...


the cover might fit the smokestack. There is slack in it. It does not fit tight over the stack. Might as well try it since you have it ordered.

 I would find a way to cover it. One time I did not cover my OK Joe since it was still hot and then it rained overnight. There was rust stains creeping in on the edges of the firebox. Not that it hurt anything, but I would rather avoid it if if I could.


----------



## mickhlr (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  My Old Country Wrangler was delivered yesterday, and I seasoned it last night...starting to run through the seasoning process again this morning.  I actually emailed Old Country and asked them about covers for their smokers.  They said, "Thank you for your purchase.  At the moment, we do not have covers.  We are looking for some companies to make some for our units.  It will be a few months before we have any.  Try a universal cover or a tarp or keep it in a covered patio."  And, the Oklahoma Joe cover that I ordered will work OK until they do get some covers for theirs...or I decide to try a Horizon cover.  The only problem with the Oklahoma Joe cover is the smoke stack part won't go down over the smoke stack on the Old Country, as it is way too large.  So, it just sits up there on top...not a big problem.  Thanks again!


----------



## jtrainor56 (Jun 14, 2013)

Not sure if any of you looked at a place called The Cover Store. I purchased a cover from them for my A/C unit and when the cover for my Weber Gensis dried out I bought one for that as well. I also have covers from them for my deck chairs as I hate sitting on a wet cushion. They make covers for all types of items including grills, snowmobiles, jet skies, vehicles. I am sure they have a size that would fit almost any size smoker. They are a little expensive but to me they are worth it.

~joe


----------



## mickhlr (Jun 14, 2013)

jtrainor56 said:


> Not sure if any of you looked at a place called The Cover Store. I purchased a cover from them for my A/C unit and when the cover for my Weber Gensis dried out I bought one for that as well. I also have covers from them for my deck chairs as I hate sitting on a wet cushion. They make covers for all types of items including grills, snowmobiles, jet skies, vehicles. I am sure they have a size that would fit almost any size smoker. They are a little expensive but to me they are worth it.
> 
> ~joe


Thanks for the info Joe.  I just emailed them to ask about a custom cover, as they have no offset smoker covers on their website.  And, they need to.  :-)


----------



## mickhlr (Jun 14, 2013)

Already got an answer back from The Cover Store:  "Thank you for your inquiry. Based on the photo you provided of your offset smoker, we do not currently have a cover to accommodate such a shape with your smoke stack. Also, we are only able to make custom covers in quantities of 50 or more. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. If you have any further questions, please let us know. Have a wonderful day!"


----------



## jtrainor56 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mick, sorry to hear that... I'm surprised that they couldn't suggest something that would cover a majority of it. The cover I have for my Weber is like a tent, the thing is huge and no fighting it in the winter  to cover it back up. ~joe


----------



## cromag (Jun 16, 2013)

Large tarp and come bungie cords


----------



## mickhlr (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I have a Weber cover for my Genesis grill that fits perfectly, and looks nice.  I just wish I could find something for this smoker that looked nice.

The problem is I live on a golf course, and my back yard ends on a tee-box, so I have hundreds of people coming by here daily.  And, I wouldn't want to have a tarp with bungee cords covering my pit.

My view:













Patio_1.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 16, 2013






Their view, and why I'd like to find a nice cover:













Patio_3.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful home and view. Hope you find that cover you need. [emoji]128591[/emoji]


----------



## influencer (Jun 16, 2013)

A buddy of mine made a custom cover out of flat roof membrane. There are membranes that can tolerate high heat and extreme cold for years without deteriorating. Its big and heavy, doesn't tear easily and is waterproof. Most remain flexible in negative temps too.

A little cutting, some heavy duty stitching and sealant and it could be a great alternative. Not sure how feasible it is for the average joe, he was a roofer so had all the tools to manipulate it. I do know its like a big heavy duty tarp though. I used a big section of it to cover a building I was about 50 % done with, some sections of the membrane between rafters were holding probably 20 gallons without a drop leaking through.


----------



## mickhlr (Jan 22, 2014)

Just wanted to report that the Char-Broil Heavy Duty Smoker Cover (not the XL) works great on my Wrangler.  I've been using it for a couple of months now, and it still looks like new...even through the winter weather we've had.  I just wrap a large bungee cord around it to keep it from blowing away.  It works great and looks good...and it was less than $20.  Can't beat it for the price.  That Oklahoma Joe cover I was using looked terrible after two months of use, and faded from black to white on top.  And, since it didn't fit well, it looked like crap...and it was twice the price of this one.













Char-Broil Heavy Duty Smoker Cover.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Jan 17, 2014


----------



## harleysmoker93 (Jan 27, 2014)

Have you tried www.grillwraps.com?


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice website...i am going to see how much to make a cover for my Yoder Kingman offset.  Thanks for the link


----------



## django (Jan 30, 2014)

Harbor Freight , Grey reflective cover.


----------

